# Insect larvae in corn meal...



## Caramell (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't usually ever post in here, so hi to everyone in this section.
My mom was about to cook something using corn meal, but then discovered that there were strange bugs crawling around in it and so I decided to take some photos and see if anyone here could identify them.
They're about 3 or 4 mm in length, have reddish/orange heads, and are extremely hairy. :barf:
We've been having a moth infestation lately, could these be the culprits?


----------



## ZephAmp (Oct 3, 2010)

They look like some sort of carpet beetle larvae.


----------



## Heyheyitsme (Oct 23, 2011)

*I have an answer for you*

What you have found is a Dermestid Beetle Larvae, they are in the family of Coleoptera that are commonly referred to as skin beetles. Other common names include larder beetle, hide or leather beetles, carpet beetles, and khapra beetles. There are approximately 500 to 700 species worldwide. They can range in size from 1–12 mm. Key characteristics for adults are round oval shaped bodies covered in scales or setae.  I hope that this helps you out.


----------

